# Bottle Stopper Blank Size



## jimpenna (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All,
Being a newbie, I have a quick question. Would 1.25" round work for most bottle stopper kits such as the PSI kits? I have several lengths of round resin stock in this size. All are 1.25". Thanks for any help!


----------



## magpens (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, John !!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2017)

Another New Jersey boy. Welcome to the site. Answer all depends on your profile of the stopper. I do not like huge stoppers. 

www.woodnwhimsies.com/bks.html


----------



## Edgar (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, John.

That size will work, but you will be somewhat limited on your profile options with the standard size stopper hardware. The mini stopper hardware will give you more flexibility. Either way, you should be able to make lots of nice-looking stoppers from that material.

Have fun & post some pictures of your results.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome to the IAP!

As Edgar said 1.25 will work for a smaller bottle stopper. Ruth Niles bottle stoppers have a slightly smaller base that may work better for a smaller blank. Ruth's stoppers are also a much better quality machined in the USA from food grade 304 stainless steel. HERE is a link the Ruth's website. 

Be sure to post some photos in the Other Things We Make forum so we all can see your stoppers.


----------



## jimpenna (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the Welcomes and info! Looking forward to trying these.


----------

